
Over 200,000 Endangered Antelope Suddenly Die Thanks to … Weird Weather - eric_h
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/herds-endangered-antelope-die-hours-when-unusual-weather-triggers-disease-180967876/?no-ist
======
eric_h
3 hours from healthy looking to dead. That’s frankly kind of terrifying and
must have been quite disturbing to observe in person.

